# Marriott Chase VISA fraud



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2013)

Well this stinks.  It's our turn to replace our cards because somebody in California tried swiping a fraudulent card at a few different places this weekend.  Chase was great - they declined the charges immediately and sent email notifications both Saturday and Sunday.  But I didn't read any email until this morning so a hold wasn't placed until today.  They're overnighting our new cards so we'll have them tomorrow.

It's a small inconvenience, not a big deal except I just realized it's Cyber Monday and I was planning to do some online holiday shopping later tonight.  Terrible timing to be without a Marriott card for holiday shopping.


----------



## klpca (Dec 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Well this stinks.  It's our turn to replace our cards because somebody in California tried swiping a fraudulent card at a few different places this weekend.  Chase was great - they declined the charges immediately and sent email notifications both Saturday and Sunday.  But I didn't read any email until this morning so a hold wasn't placed until today.  They're overnighting our new cards so we'll have them tomorrow.
> 
> It's a small inconvenience, not a big deal except I just realized it's Cyber Monday and I was planning to do some online holiday shopping later tonight.  Terrible timing to be without a Marriott card for holiday shopping.



That happened to our Marriott card last spring. We thought it was because we had used it in Mexico. Otherwise we only use our card to pay our maintenance fees. How do they get the number from a card that is used rarely?

Bummer about cyber Monday.


----------



## ArubaMark (Dec 2, 2013)

I just got a bill from Wells Fargo for a credit card that is ONLY used as an overdraft protection tool.  I have NEVER used it anywhere except if I forget to transfer money over which hasn't happened in a while. 

There were 2 charges.  One for $20 and one for $140.  They cancelled the cards and are sending replacement ones and putting the new card again attached to the account as overdraft protection.

I have no idea how they get cards that have never been used in restaurants, online, etc.

My Marriott card was also compromised this year while we were in Aruba for 2 weeks.  First charge was small, 2nd charge was for $2000+ for restaurant supply equipment.  

It's happening quite a bit so check those statements each month.


----------



## jeff76543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sue, sorry about your bad experience, but I'm glad to hear that the Chase credit card fraud division acted and notified you so quickly.

I echo the excellent service of the fraud division of Chase's Marriott Visa credit cards.

My wife was pickpocketed in Vienna during a recent trip.  We realized what happened very quickly and reported it to the police.  They told us to immediately cancel her credit cards, which we did, but my wife's Marriott Visa card is on my account and has the same number, so my account was cancelled too.  I explained to the Marriott fraud division that I had planned to use the Marriott cards to pay for our two Marriott stays (one where we were staying and the other where we were going next).  They arranged for my card to still be active ONLY for those charges and sent us new cards, which arrived at our overseas home address several days later.  The fraud division representatives all were very professional and provided excellent service from start until finish -- and even sent me a thank you note for reporting the theft so quickly.


----------



## winos2 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Our S.W. Visa card info. Hacked*

Last week while at Marriott Tahoe our information was stolen and was used in Las Vegas.  $1600 for two pair of shoes.  I fear Marriott system at timeshares may not be secure.  Chase denied five charges and we had to get new cards also.  Messed up Christmas shopping. I am so sorry that we all have to feel so insecure.


----------



## presley (Dec 2, 2013)

I wouldn't take a card out in public that has a rfid chip.  It only takes less than a second for someone to scan your card and copy all your information.  The scanners are about the size of a tablet and are easily hidden in backpacks, purses, etc.  I saw them demonstrated at a hacker convention last summer.  They are completely legal to carry around.  Only illegal to use your info after they steal it.  

That could explain why some of you who don't use your cards have been compromised.  Of course,there are always in house threats, such as an employee who makes minimum wage working at the bank, but gets a big bonus selling your info on the black market.


----------



## presley (Dec 2, 2013)

ArubaMark said:


> I just got a bill from Wells Fargo for a credit card that is ONLY used as an overdraft protection tool.  I have NEVER used it anywhere except if I forget to transfer money over which hasn't happened in a while.


Similar thing happened to my daughter.  She has a wells fargo ATM card that she doesn't use.  They just sent her a new card with a new number even though her other one doesn't expire in over a year.  They said it was for security reasons and that her account was jeopardized.  Nothing showing wrong on her end.  Must be an inside job.


----------



## winger (Dec 2, 2013)

A few years ago,someone tried using our Discover Card, which had been locked up in a safety deposit box and haven't been used in several years. This theft likely involved someone with inside info. Credit card effort I'd such a mystery, sometimes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2013)

In this day and age I don't think any one card is any more secure than another, and I can't imagine never taking a card out in public.  We use our Marriott VISA like a checking account to pay for practically every purchase and bill we get - if they'll take a credit card payment, we'll use the VISA and happily rack up Marriott Rewards Points and Elite Nights.

We've had this Marriott account since '06 and this is the first problem with it.  When our replacement cards get here tomorrow we'll switch over all the auto-pay info to the new number and continue using the account as we always have.  Chase proved to me today that I can trust them to protect our account and that's enough, despite knowing that ID theft and credit card fraud exists.

It helps that we've been through this once before with our debit card when a BJ's employee went rogue and stole card numbers.  Same thing then, the bank caught it and helped us fix everything with new cards.  That was years ago and we haven't had problems since with that same bank account or its replacement debit cards.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 2, 2013)

presley said:


> I wouldn't take a card out in public that has a rfid chip.  It only takes less than a second for someone to scan your card and copy all your information.  The scanners are about the size of a tablet and are easily hidden in backpacks, purses, etc.  I saw them demonstrated at a hacker convention last summer.  They are completely legal to carry around.  Only illegal to use your info after they steal it.
> 
> That could explain why some of you who don't use your cards have been compromised.  Of course,there are always in house threats, such as an employee who makes minimum wage working at the bank, but gets a big bonus selling your info on the black market.



I picked up a few of these (RFID Credit Card Protection Sleeves) from the container store to protect my Marriott Visa card and other similar cards.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10036350&N=&Ntt=rfid

FT


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Well this stinks.  It's our turn to replace our cards because somebody in California tried swiping a fraudulent card at a few different places this weekend.  Chase was great - they declined the charges immediately and sent email notifications both Saturday and Sunday.  But I didn't read any email until this morning so a hold wasn't placed until today.  They're overnighting our new cards so we'll have them tomorrow.
> 
> It's a small inconvenience, not a big deal except I just realized it's Cyber Monday and I was planning to do some online holiday shopping later tonight.  Terrible timing to be without a Marriott card for holiday shopping.



They must be worth something, since you are asked to return the compromised card when you receive the new one.  They send you a nifty little self-addressed mailer to return the card.

Its the only card I have that has asked for it to be returned.  I suspect the Chip can be recycled or reprocessed.

FT


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I picked up a few of these (RFID Credit Card Protection Sleeves) from the container store to protect my Marriott Visa card and other similar cards.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10036350&N=&Ntt=rfid
> 
> FT



Nice, FT, I had no idea they made such things!  At your link, though, the credit card size are back-ordered to February.  I found a few at amazon including this multi-pack.

Now I just have to wait for my new card to order them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> They must be worth something, since you are asked to return the compromised card when you receive the new one.  They send you a nifty little self-addressed mailer to return the card.
> 
> Its the only card I have that has asked for it to be returned.  I suspect the Chip can be recycled or reprocessed.
> 
> FT



Is that only for the newer cards that have the chip?  Our cards are still the old ones that can be cut up - we weren't due for the new ones until 7/15.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Is that only for the newer cards that have the chip?  Our cards are still the old ones that can be cut up - we weren't due for the new ones until 7/15.



Its for the new ones.  I suspect you will receive the new chip enabled cards tomorrow.

FT


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 2, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I picked up a few of these (RFID Credit Card Protection Sleeves) from the container store to protect my Marriott Visa card and other similar cards.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10036350&N=&Ntt=rfid
> 
> FT



Good reminder!  We just got new cards with the chip and I'll need something like this.

Deb


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 2, 2013)

I use a card for everything.  Chase which has the majority of my cards is actually pretty good about spotting wayward charges.  I have had 2 different cards compromised over the last 2 years and both times Chase brought it to my attention within hours of their fraudulent usage.  

Considering my CC usage it is amazing to me how they detect which are fraudulent.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 2, 2013)

The exact same thing happened to us last Thursday.  We live in New Jersey and received a phone call that they declined a charge in The Bronx at a supermarket.  When I checked online there was another charge in Yonkers, NY, also in a supermarket that went through.  There was a duplicate credit card that was being used and each charge was about $150 or so at a supermarket.  We were not responsible for either charge and the new cards with chip arrived the following Saturday.  I kind of felt bad since who ever was using the stolen card was buying food.  Although cigarettes,  beer and wine (?) are available in supermarkets in New York - beer and wine are not available in New Jersey supermarkets - so maybe I shouldn't feel bad.


----------



## sea&ski (Dec 2, 2013)

*card sleeves*

After having all of our cards, 4 different banks, compromised in one way or another last spring, and then having our bank recommend a separate "travel checking/atm card", we purchased sleeves at Target.  They are also available at REI.  They work, and the RFID scanners are quite prevalent in Europe so anyone planning on a trip there should go prepared.  Close quarters in the metros lend themselves to sneaky peepers.

The chips are quite useful, despite their security issues.  We didn't have the chip card with us when purchasing train tickets in Paris, so had to wait in a long line for the personal service instead of just using our card in the machine.  The clerk was excited to talk to us about "cheeps", he was practicing that word of the day!  We did not have the cheeps.

Also, our ATM cards were compromised in a large data loss for local grocery store chains, so you never know where you are going to run in to trouble.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Dec 2, 2013)

NJMOM2 said:


> The exact same thing happened to us last Thursday.  We live in New Jersey and received a phone call that they declined a charge in The Bronx at a supermarket.  When I checked online there was another charge in Yonkers, NY, also in a supermarket that went through.  There was a duplicate credit card that was being used and each charge was about $150 or so at a supermarket.  We were not responsible for either charge and the new cards with chip arrived the following Saturday.  I kind of felt bad since who ever was using the stolen card was buying food.  Although cigarettes,  beer and wine (?) are available in supermarkets in New York - beer and wine are not available in New Jersey supermarkets - so maybe I shouldn't feel bad.



Chances are they were buying gift cards which can later be used or sold in order to washout the electronic trail of consumption.

These days security breaches are common and most don't even involve the card holders usage.  The CC companies have no way of stopping the account breaches.  All they can do is close accounts and reissue affected consumers new numbers.  Most of the breaches today originate in eastern block countries.

FT


----------



## jhac007 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Another Security Consideration*

I too use my cards (Capital One Visa, Marriott Chase Visa, Delta AE) for every purchase anywhere I can to achieve miles.  However, I have my accounts flagged to get a text message on my phone as soon as any purchase over $25.00 has been made!  Usually I can't get away from the counter, get logged out etc. before the phone alerts me.

Jim


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 2, 2013)

My Capital One Venture card number gets stolen every 4-8 weeks.  It's getting ridiculous.  
In August someone had actually made a duplicate card and was using it in my area of Virginia.  Most of the time it is someone overseas buying online.  Capital One is always on top of it as soon as it happens but it must be expensive for them since usually 1 to 3 charges slip by before they recognize a problem.  I even have a security code I need to give them when I talk to them now so they can be sure it is me.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 2, 2013)

*DIY RF Sleeve*

For a minimal-use RF Sleeve, you can just wrap smartcard with tin-foil.  It'll work as well as a commercial sleeve.

I suppose that you could make one for repeated re-use by applying tape (either duct tape, packing tape or masking tape) to the foil to improve its durability.  Making the sleeve as a 3-panel, 2-fold tape/tin-foil construction will work and be almost free.

I used to work in the RFID-tag industry....


----------



## larryallen (Dec 2, 2013)

jhac007 said:


> I too use my cards (Capital One Visa, Marriott Chase Visa, Delta AE) for every purchase anywhere I can to achieve miles.  However, I have my accounts flagged to get a text message on my phone as soon as any purchase over $25.00 has been made!  Usually I can't get away from the counter, get logged out etc. before the phone alerts me.
> 
> Jim



This doesn't make any sense.  Why would you want more emails or text messages?  If someone steals your card number you'll find out pretty quickly. It happens to me once or twice a year and the fraud division at Chase, Cap One, etc... are on top of it.  Plus, once it's been compromised you need a new one so why bother with the text alerts? You can't do anything if it has been compromised.  What's done is done.


----------



## n777lt (Dec 3, 2013)

This thread makes me feel a bit less paranoid -  over the weekend I ordered from TravelSmith a small wallet with an RFID shielding pocket that Also has a clear pocket for drivers license ... Our new transit system cards in Chicago have been a real fiasco, including charging RFID credit cards as well as the fare card for bus rides!


----------



## jhac007 (Dec 3, 2013)

larryallen said:


> This doesn't make any sense.  Why would you want more emails or text messages?  If someone steals your card number you'll find out pretty quickly. It happens to me once or twice a year and the fraud division at Chase, Cap One, etc... are on top of it.  Plus, once it's been compromised you need a new one so why bother with the text alerts? You can't do anything if it has been compromised.  What's done is done.



Perhaps the whole thread does not make sense to you!  To each his own.

Jim


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 3, 2013)

*RFID-block not always effective*

From Consumer Reports Magazine, 2011:
"Shields or wallets marketed as RFID-blocking devices can make it more difficult for someone with an electronic reader to read your cards, but they don’t entirely block transmission of card data. When Recursion’s security experts tested 10 types of shields and wallets currently being sold to protect contactless cards, they found that none blocked the signal completely, and there was dramatic variability even among samples of the same brand. Using a different approach, Recursion’s experts created a credit-card-sized jamming device for the wallet that prevents cards from responding to any reader.

Our reporter offered her own homemade shield constructed of duct tape and lined with aluminium foil. It provided better protection than eight of the 10 commercial products, including a stainless-steel “RFID blocking” wallet selling online for about $60."


----------



## n777lt (Dec 3, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> From Consumer Reports Magazine, 2011:
> "Shields or wallets marketed as RFID-blocking devices can make it more difficult for someone with an electronic reader to read your cards, but they don’t entirely block transmission of card data. When Recursion’s security experts tested 10 types of shields and wallets currently being sold to protect contactless cards, they found that none blocked the signal completely, and there was dramatic variability even among samples of the same brand. Using a different approach, Recursion’s experts created a credit-card-sized jamming device for the wallet that prevents cards from responding to any reader.
> 
> Our reporter offered her own homemade shield constructed of duct tape and lined with aluminium foil. It provided better protection than eight of the 10 commercial products, including a stainless-steel “RFID blocking” wallet selling online for about $60."



Wow.  Thanks for this report, though I note it's now a couple years old and I'd love to find an update. The only way to test I can think of is to see whether the wallet I bought shields my transit card from the reader on the bus.

BTW, the USA now issues an RFID "Global Entry" card (for speeding through US Immigration), with a sleeve like the ones sold at the Container Store link up thread... With my usual belt-and-suspenders approach, maybe I'll use a combo of wallet and sleeve. Sigh.

Edit: OK, GIYF - I just found http://rfidwallethq.com/ which appears to do a solid test of various products on the market...links to products and test results, if you don't want the duct-tape-and-Al-foil solution.  I also like the looks of http://tinyurl.com/p34mjkn (stocking stuffers??) because of the thoroughness of the tech specs and because the manufacturer's wallet got a good review from the first site I mentioned.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone.  I didn't even know how my card info was getting stolen.  I guess I'll have to do more research to understand it.   I'm going to get a sleeve.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> Thanks so much everyone.  I didn't even know how my card info was getting stolen.  I guess I'll have to do more research to understand it.   I'm going to get a sleeve.



I'll be ordering sleeves, too, but I think we all have to accept that there's always going to be credit/debit card theft no matter how much we shield our cards or try to limit exposure to them in other ways.  Counterfeit cards are made every day with numbers harvested thousands of miles away from the actual cards.  As long as the banks/lending institutions continue to do what they can to protect us, and make it relatively simple to recover from theft when it happens, then we should feel fairly secure in using them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2013)

n777lt said:


> … I also like the looks of http://tinyurl.com/p34mjkn (stocking stuffers??) because of the thoroughness of the tech specs and because the manufacturer's wallet got a good review from the first site I mentioned.



That was my thought, too - these would make great stocking stuffers!


----------



## sparty (Dec 3, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Its for the new ones.  I suspect you will receive the new chip enabled cards tomorrow.
> 
> FT



Doesn't Chase put the common signal wave icon (wifi, Bluetooth, RFID, etc) on cards that have RFID? I have never seen a Marriott Premiere card with RFID, only smart card.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2013)

larryallen said:


> This doesn't make any sense.  Why would you want more emails or text messages?  If someone steals your card number you'll find out pretty quickly. It happens to me once or twice a year and the fraud division at Chase, Cap One, etc... are on top of it.  Plus, once it's been compromised you need a new one so why bother with the text alerts? You can't do anything if it has been compromised.  What's done is done.



Our accounts are set up to give us email alerts but like I said in my first post, I don't always read email every day.  If I'd seen the first alert on Saturday then probably it all would have been taken care of in time for me to shop on Cyber Monday.  (It isn't always about the shopping but this time, it is!   )

I'll be checking out the available alerts for a text message option - my phone gets looked at more timely than email.


----------



## dileepp89 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Visa Fraud a rampant issue*

Visa fraud is becoming a very rampant and contagious disease in the US. Even diplomats from other countries are charged for fraud. Today one woman Indian diplomat was arrested on charges of visa fraud. The news become a shock for all .. The American Bazaar reported.


----------



## SMHarman (Dec 13, 2013)

dileepp89 said:


> Visa fraud is becoming a very rampant and contagious disease in the US. Even diplomats from other countries are charged for fraud. Today one woman Indian diplomat was arrested on charges of visa fraud. The news become a shock for all .. The American Bazaar reported.



I think you are getting your VISA http://corporate.visa.com/index.shtml
and your Visa http://travel.state.gov/visa/ 
mixed up.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 13, 2013)

Count me in the minority here -- I'm not worried about credit card fraud as it relates to my personal cards and I'm in the info security business.

1.  Major banks/card issuers have algorithms and electronic means of prevention and detection of credit card fraud.  This is in addition to any measures that the major CC companies (VISA, MC, Amex, etc.) have in their authorization network.  The chances are slim, and often detected quickly when they occur or prior to occurrence.
2.  The RFID chip is actually slightly more secure than the card itself.  Assuming you don't have an ancient card (which likely would have expired), the 3-digit CVV is a one-time use CVV.  It can only be used for one transaction, and is void if the valid owner uses the one-time use CVV prior to the skimmer.  So yes, it still is exposure but only can be used once.
3.  The credit card issuer can only hold you liable for $50 in most cases.  And that is often waived.  (I've had 2 instances where this has happened to me, and it was waived both times).

Frankly, for me, the small risk that I might incur a $50 charge for a fraudster skimming my RFID chip off of my card is too small for me to worry about taking physical measures to protect my cards.

-ryan


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 11, 2014)

GGGRRR!!!  Got an email notice from Chase today that our card is being replaced because of the Target mess.  I only just managed to memorize the number on the replacement card that was issued two months ago!

I know, better safe than sorry and I'm glad the card issuers are as vigilant as they are, but what a PIA!

I went into Target two weeks before Christmas for a box of candy canes and ended up with a carriage-full of this, that and the other things.  Next year I'm sticking to just the candy canes and paying cash for them.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 12, 2014)

I had the same thing. I went to buy stocking stuffers.  What a pain in the ###.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> GGGRRR!!!  Got an email notice from Chase today that our card is being replaced because of the Target mess.  I only just managed to memorize the number on the replacement card that was issued two months ago!
> 
> I know, better safe than sorry and I'm glad the card issuers are as vigilant as they are, but what a PIA!
> 
> I went into Target two weeks before Christmas for a box of candy canes and ended up with a carriage-full of this, that and the other things.  Next year I'm sticking to just the candy canes and paying cash for them.


Me too, I'm just glad it was a Hyatt Chase, a secondary card for me that I don't have to worry about changing reoccurring payments.


----------



## tiel (Feb 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> GGGRRR!!!  Got an email notice from Chase today that our card is being replaced because of the Target mess.  I only just managed to memorize the number on the replacement card that was issued two months ago!
> 
> I know, better safe than sorry and I'm glad the card issuers are as vigilant as they are, but what a PIA!
> 
> I went into Target two weeks before Christmas for a box of candy canes and ended up with a carriage-full of this, that and the other things.  Next year I'm sticking to just the candy canes and paying cash for them.



We haven't been notified by Chase that our Marriott card will be replaced, but we have received an email from Target advising us our card was included in the data stolen. Then, we were offered a free year of credit monitoring by Experian in another email.

The thing is, I am suspicious.  As part of the registration process for this credit monitoring, we have to provide my DH's SSN.  I understand why this would be necessary, but, at the same time, i see this as the perfect way for a bad guy to gain access to key personal financial information.  The website looks authentic to me, but I'm not sure I'd recognize a fake.  So, I'm finding it difficult to register, yet feel I should.  

Is my hesitation warranted?  Or am I just being unnecessarily overcautious?  Has anyone else received these emails and registered? 

Any thoughts on this subject will be appreciated!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 12, 2014)

tiel said:


> We haven't been notified by Chase that our Marriott card will be replaced, but we have received an email from Target advising us our card was included in the data stolen. Then, we were offered a free year of credit monitoring by Experian in another email.
> 
> The thing is, I am suspicious.  As part of the registration process for this credit monitoring, we have to provide my DH's SSN.  I understand why this would be necessary, but, at the same time, i see this as the perfect way for a bad guy to gain access to key personal financial information.  The website looks authentic to me, but I'm not sure I'd recognize a fake.  So, I'm finding it difficult to register, yet feel I should.
> 
> ...



Call Experian Directly (1 888 397-3742 ) and explain to them your concerns.  They are aware of the Target breach.

FT


----------



## javabean (Feb 14, 2014)

*Marriott card  fraud*

We have been traveling south this winter. We traveled from upstate New York to Myrtle Beach, to Hilton Head, and then to Orlando. We were notified that our Marriott Chase VISA was compromised. We were charged $1,0101.00 for sushi in Michigan. Yikes, not in our travel plans. So now we must start with a totally new card number, which means we must contact everyone with whom we have automatic payments and set up the new card.  Chase  was very cooperative, removed the charge, but now we must replace the cards and change all or our  automatic payments. So it goes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

GGGGGGRRRRRR!  AGAIN!!  Got an email today that our cards are being replaced AGAIN!

So for anyone counting, that's Dec '13 for unauthorized use, Feb '14 for the Target breach, and Oct '14 for the Home Depot breach.

I had the original card numbers memorized and used it for YEARS with no problem.  Since the chip card's been implemented, three replacements in less than a year.  At this rate I'll never be able to memorize the numbers again, which is a PIA for online shopping because to be safe (  ) I don't save credit card info online.

(Okay, I still give them credit for proactively protecting us, but this just stinks.)


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 16, 2014)

Another Chase account that I have, IHG, was stolen a couple days ago.  They caught a $2.80 international charge.  My Marriott card hasn't been hit yet, but Capital One has been replaced 8 times in the last 12 months.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 19, 2014)

:annoyed:join the club... I just got zapped too- again


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 19, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Another Chase account that I have, IHG, was stolen a couple days ago.  They caught a $2.80 international charge.  My Marriott card hasn't been hit yet, but Capital One has been replaced 8 times in the last 12 months.



8 times is 12 months, that is crazy.  

Ever consider giving up on Capital One.  I was thinking of getting a card from them, but now am rethinking that.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 19, 2014)

It has never cost me a dime in losses.  They always catch it before me.  I figure there is some place I'm using it that it's getting stolen but can't figure out where  It is my primary card because I like their travel benefits so I figure it is due to the varied places I use it. Hopefully they will go to the chip soon.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 19, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> It has never cost me a dime in losses.  They always catch it before me.  I figure there is some place I'm using it that it's getting stolen but can't figure out where  It is my primary card because I like their travel benefits so I figure it is due to the varied places I use it. Hopefully they will go to the chip soon.






Hopefully the chip will be the answer, but I wouldn't 100% count on it.





.


----------



## suzannesimon (Oct 19, 2014)

I only hope for improvement not perfection.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 19, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Hopefully the chip will be the answer, but I wouldn't 100% count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The stats in the UK say that since chip & Pin became standard for all card transactions, card fraud in the UK has decreased by 80% BUT card fraud on UK cards from Overseas where Chip & Pin does not exist has gone up dramatically.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 19, 2014)

The only other problem with Chip & Pin here in the UK is that if fraudulent activity does occur now it can be a real challenge convincing the banks that it is not as a result of you as the cardholder somehow or other revealing your Pin!
There are plenty of examples of the banks here claiming that Chip & Pin is infallible, so it must be your fault if there is a problem.
Fortunately, there is increasing acceptance that this is not necessarily the case.
And overall, Chip & Pin has been a huge step forward for us.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> 8 times is 12 months, that is crazy.




+1

Yeah, 8x in a year is just nuts.


Sent from my iPad


----------

